# Full time job suggestions while a Reserve



## ALab

Heres my situation. My current full time job as a security officer does not have a flexable schedule. Come January, I will be heading to the Reserve academy and will ultimatly have to quit my job in order to go. Does anyone have any suggestions of a full time job that pays decent and has a flexable schedule? Also has anyone been in a similar situation as me?


----------



## Goose

Can you step down to part time at your current job and reduce your hours? Full time gigs can be hard to come by; I had to pull teeth when I was working retail to be able to attend the reserve academy...and I was working there for five years and I was a supervisor. Retail is nearly going to be as bad of a schedule as security, unless you can start fresh and get them to work around your schedule.


----------



## ALab

Unfurtunatly no. I work for raytheon and their security is union. The schedules are set in stone and all the officers are full time. Its basically all or nothing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikc12

Switch to midnights while in the academy.


----------



## ALab

That's not even an option

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALab

Im telling you, raytheon has the worst schedule and i cant switch shifts because of seniority and the fact that someone needs to leave in order for there to be movement between shifts and locations

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

ALab said:


> Im telling you, raytheon has the worst schedule and i cant switch shifts because of seniority and the fact that someone needs to leave in order for there to be movement between shifts and locations
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems like there's always a bunch of hospitals hiring security, might not be what you want, but I hear they pay ok and you have the experience for it. Just an idea. Check out indeed.com, seems there are always gigs. It's always classified under police officer too, drives me nuts.


----------



## 7costanza

I sold my house, moved to the City I wanted to get on a year before the CS exam and quit my 60k a yr job to take a hospital security gig making 9 bucks an hr because they could send people to NERPI, which was essential for landing a permanent reserve position. As most people including the guy above me will tell you if you want it bad enough you will do whatever it takes, and sometimes( as in mine) even that aint enough the world needs ditch diggers also. That being said, the flexable part is going to hurt you most places are looking for guys willing to work day/night/holiays/weekends not someone with their foot out the door before they even get hired. Seabrook Nuclear Security hires frequently and you could land a 3 on 4 off, give them look, good luck..


----------



## pahapoika

while it's nice to stay in a "related" field money is the all important factor so get anything that will pay the bills.

driving jobs always seem to be open. tow trucks, shuttle buses, etc


----------



## fattrick

Was in the same situation last year, do whatever it takes to get your reserve academy. Can you swap shifts with a coworker to accommodate the R/I academy? That's what I did and it was well worth the 6 months of overnights


----------



## btbamfan90

I had to work a crazy schedule back when I went to the R/I academy. I was lucky enough to have a job that helped me out. Worked 1st 2nd and 3rd shifts. Didnt have a life really, but I made it work. 

You dont have to necessarily work in a LE job while you are in the academy, if you are just looking for work, go to a fast food joint or any big name store like walmart, tell them your availability. Full time probably wont happen unless you can do overnights or 7am-3 or 4. Good luck


----------



## ALab

Thanks for the feed back. Im going to look into some hospital security and into the seabrook power plant. My training has to be my number one priority. Once im done with the reserve academy and get my feet wet at the station, hopefully im chosen to be promoted to a full time officer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALab

I believe I will be attending the accademy in Topsfield. Classes will be on Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday from 6 - 10 PM and Saturdays from 8 AM - 2:30 PM.


----------



## bbuck

Isn't the MLETA class that begins January being held in Middleton?

http://www.mass.gov/eopss/law-enfor...m-l-e-t-a-reserve-recruit-officer-course.html


----------



## districtcircus12




----------



## districtcircus12

They teach you guys this.


----------



## ALab

Even better. Closer to my house

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbizkit9

bbuck said:


> Isn't the MLETA class that begins January being held in Middleton?
> 
> http://www.mass.gov/eopss/law-enfor...m-l-e-t-a-reserve-recruit-officer-course.html


Classes 4 and 5 were concurrent and were split up because of the number of students. Five was held in Topsfield. It's possible they are doing that again...the site didn't reflect that information until a week or two prior to the start date last time.


----------



## JRut47

If you don't mind commuting into Boston for a decent paying security gig check out www.longwoodsecurity.com or www.apollointernational.com.


----------



## 7costanza

LongWOOD what kind of name is that, is that a joke or real?...FourInchFury tried to get on their but came up a little short.


----------



## JRut47

Costanza it is a real company, first class security and special police organization.


----------



## FourInchFury

7costanza said:


> LongWOOD what kind of name is that, is that a joke or real?...FourInchFury tried to get on their but came up a little short


I lost it


----------



## tsunami

nikc12 said:


> Switch to midnights while in the academy.


 This is the best advice..that what i did


----------



## mpd61

263FPD said:


> It's like 1 day a week, right?


They just pushed it up to 315 hours and $1800 tuition......It's a lot less of a joke then it was just a decade ago


----------



## j809

Don't forget you have 2 years from graduation to get a job or academy is no good , full time or part time academy


----------



## 15453

I worked a full time job 50 hours a week on midnights while attending 3 nights a week..it's not hard I'm sure you can figure it out


----------

